# Become a supporting member



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a good site, but unless you have close ties with these guys, maybe that makes a difference, I wouldn't waste my money to support this site. Especially, if you expect any type of merchandise in return. There's a real good chance you will never see it like me and several other members. I don't know how long the others have been waiting, but I've been waiting since August 2011. I have got random, if any, responses and empty promises it has turned out. Maybe my posts is what it's going to take to make a difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Its true that even I haven't seen what I ordered, but keep in mind, the store also has just plain supporting packages without merchandise such as the stickers or shirts.

This is a great site and I'd still donate more to help keep this place running. I do understand the frustration and I have been following the events so far. I haven't waited half as long as some here, but its not going to kill me if I don't see the stickers I paid for very soon. I've got other things to deal with than worry about a couple pieces of plastic, or paper. Same with the shirts if I do end up buying them eventually. For now I'm just waiting to see what happened to the shipments or something..


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Believe me, they make plenty off of the advertising. The last thing this site needs is donations.

Conversely, developers could really use donations, they deserve it!


----------

